# Did Stephen shovel snow today??



## Shanghai (Feb 21, 2011)

*The question of the day: Did Stephen shovel any snow today?*

*We received 3 inches of snow, the wet & heavy stuff, last night.*

*I think there was snow down Stephen's way too.*


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 21, 2011)

Beats me. Maybe you intended to send this as a private message to Stephen?


----------



## PerRock (Feb 21, 2011)

I got about 5 inches... and need to get out and shovel today. 

peter


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 21, 2011)

I got maybe 10 inchs of snow today.


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe we should be a little more clear on which "Stephen". If your referring to me Acela150, Stephen then I got no snow! :lol: Either way we don't shovel we have someone plow our driveway.  If your referring to LTR. Then who knows.

Too many "Stephen's" in the world! :lol:


----------



## jis (Feb 21, 2011)

And what has all this got to do with rail transportation of any kind? Does Stephen's shovel run on rails, or was he shoveling railroad tracks?


----------



## pennyk (Feb 21, 2011)

jis said:


> And what has all this got to do with rail transportation of any kind? Does Stephen's shovel run on rails, or was he shoveling railroad tracks?


Stephen (LTR) shovels snow for a living and he uses the money he earns from shoveling snow to travel by rail. Thus the connection to *miscellaneous* rail discussion. :wacko:

BTW - no snow here. :giggle:


----------



## jis (Feb 21, 2011)

pennyk said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > And what has all this got to do with rail transportation of any kind? Does Stephen's shovel run on rails, or was he shoveling railroad tracks?
> ...


I see  So we should then all start posting about our respective jobs that pays our salaries then :wacko:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't shovel snow, but I did have to work today despite the fact that it was a Federal holiday.

Also, I thought about trains while I was there.


----------



## jis (Feb 21, 2011)

I have been thinking trains in a manner of speaking, trying to keep rail advocates who support different schemes for tunneling under the Hudson from killing each other :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow. I think there were more comments on this thread then snow flakes that fell in my area last night.... No I did not shovel any snow today.


----------

